# Per Petuum Mobile in 3d ?



## juergimat (19. März 2005)

Hallo an alle Kreativen 
  Ein Freund hat mir vorgeschlagen, doch mal ein Per Petuum Mobile in 3D zu machen, bzw. auch zu animieren.
  Hab aber leider bisher nicht so ne wirklich tolle (originelle) Idee dafür......
  Vielleicht habt Ihr ja auch schon mal so was gemacht bzw. gute Vorschläge ?
  Für Vorschläge, Anregungen, Bilder, Links ect. wäre ich wirklich sehr dankbar.

  Bin jetzt schon auf eure Antworten gespannt und sage schon mal danke im voraus...


  Bis dann also.......juergimat


----------



## fluessig (19. März 2005)

Nicht besonders orginell, aber ein Anfang:
Du könntest ein Wasserrad konstruieren, das von herabfallendem Wasser angetrieben wird. Es betreibt ein Förderband, welches das Wasser wieder nach oben befördert.
Zumindest lässt es sich leichter animieren als eine Lampe, die auf Solarzellen leuchtet ;-)


----------



## juergimat (19. März 2005)

hi @ fluessig,
erst mal danke für deine Antwort und die Anregung, ich erinnere mich dass du mir auch damals geschrieben hast (Escher - Bild).....
Wobei ich sagen muss, dass die Sache mit dem Wasserrad doch schon ganz schön anspruchsvoll ist und da bestimmt ne Menge Arbeit auf mich zukommt....

was meinst Du ?  bzw. ihr ?


----------



## Digg-R- (20. März 2005)

Wie willst du was animieren was es so nicht gibt auf der Erde ?

Das einzige Perpetummobilé is das Erdmagnetfeld ( sagen schlaue Wissenschaftler ^^ )


----------



## juergimat (20. März 2005)

hi, Digg-R- ,
das ist ja gerade das reizvolle daran, weil es das eben nicht gibt. Aber trotzdem kann man es doch versuchen, oder ?
Außerdem: fliegende Untertassen, Monster, ect... gibt es ja auch nicht wirklich, wurden aber schon weiß ich nicht wie oft animiert.....

cu....juergimat


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (20. März 2005)

Auf der Homepage Hans Peters mathematisch-technisch-algorithmisch-linguistisches Sammelsurium findest du einige Ideen für Perpetua Mobiles. Am besten gefällt mir ja immer noch der trinkende Vogel


----------

